
How to see a memory - ALee
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-00107-4
======
tlb
It's worth paying attention to this line of research. It kind of went nowhere
for a long time, but with increased spatial and temporal resolution of brain
imaging and the new optical recording & re-triggering tricks described in the
article, it might all come within reach soon.

There is also fascinating work on probing the mechanisms of cognition. Precise
timing analysis combined with fMRI is surprisingly powerful. Example:
[http://www.cell.com/neuron/pdf/S0896-6273(16)30057-5.pdf](http://www.cell.com/neuron/pdf/S0896-6273\(16\)30057-5.pdf)

------
koonsolo
Just a quick thought and maybe a long stretch, but maybe an AI neural network
could make the link between the info in the brain and visualizing it.

If it has enough data of visual things, and people remembering them, the
neural network might be able to learn to create the visuals by only using the
data.

wow.

~~~
mlevental
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/12/28/240317](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/12/28/240317)

~~~
alok-g
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140054)

------
powerslacker
I've never felt so terrified and fascinated at the same time.

~~~
Kiro
I'm too lazy to to read the article but your comment makes me intrigued. What
are you referring to? The parts I skimmed didn't make me feel anything like
that so I obviously missed something important.

~~~
c12
Not where it is now, and its a long way off but this will eventually lead to
methods of interrogation where you simply plug someone into a machine and
search their memories - not that it's necessarily a bad thing; imagine being
released because your memories proved your alibi when all other proof was
against you.

~~~
Avery3R
There was a black mirror episode about exactly this.

~~~
kahnpro
Was I the only one wondering why all these English people are living in
Iceland?

~~~
jamiethompson
No. It made no sense and I thought it was kinda off-putting to the actual
narrative.

